# Chat, Monday, April 17



## Guest (Apr 17, 2000)

Hey, one and all, join us for a chat Monday night, April 17th. My time is 8:00 central--See ya there! Lynne


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2000)

I have just realized myself, that I will not be able to make the chat. My boy has boyscouts and then my girl has softball game at 8:30. Y'all enjoy your chat and I'll join ya next week.


----------

